# Custom-Made Rubik's Cube Timer Computer Program



## Cronus616 (Oct 16, 2008)

*¤ *Hey, I'm pretty new here. Actually this is my first post.

*¤* But in my spare time I've been working on a custom-made Rubik's Cube
Timer program that records solves and sessions of infinite numbers of solves.

* ¤ Features:*
- Inspection time settings.
- Different cube settings.
- Random scramble generator based on cube selection.
- Averages your times, dropping the highest and lowest.
- Fullscreen setting.

I prefer to use this time over something like JnetCuber or CubeTimer.com purely because I prefer the look and sounds of an actual program. If you would too download my timer from the link below and tell me what you think.

*¤ *Screenshot:






I'm pretty sure it's bug free but there may be some small glitch I haven't found yet.

*¤ Computer Specifications Required*
- Windows 98SE, 2000, Me, XP, or Vista
- DirectX 8 or higher
- 16MB RAM

*Download Link:*
CubeTimer


----------



## azrian (Oct 16, 2008)

I like it a lot!
Exactly what I was looking for! ^^
Thanks a lot and keep up the good work!


----------



## PatrickJameson (Oct 16, 2008)

What does this offer that CCT doesn't?


----------



## Cronus616 (Oct 16, 2008)

its for those who dont have a stackmat - like me....


----------



## bearit (Oct 16, 2008)

I like this timer


----------



## Cronus616 (Oct 16, 2008)

thanks ^-^


----------



## shelley (Oct 16, 2008)

CCT can be used without a stackmat. And it's cross platform, open source, and very feature rich.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Oct 16, 2008)

Cronus616 said:


> Timer program that records solves and sessions of infinite numbers of solves.


That seems like a preposterous claim, considering that most programs only run on systems with finite memory.



Cronus616 said:


> I prefer to use this time over something like JnetCuber or CubeTimer.com purely because I prefer the look and sounds of an actual program.


JnetCube?
If that's not a program to you, what is? What's a look of a program? (And why does a program need certain sounds? Note that CCT has some good sound features now.
If you don't like that JAR files are self-executable, state that. However, note that jars run on more systems, and people like me are more inclined to use them than a completely unqualified .exe.



Cronus616 said:


> If you would too download my timer from the link below and tell me what you think.


I won't, because of I have no idea what you .exe will do, and it claims to do no better than CCT, which I like.




Cronus616 said:


> I'm pretty sure it's bug free but there may be some small glitch I haven't found yet.


That's a pretty bold statement. And if you don't know what unfound glitches look like, why couldn't they be bugs?



Cronus616 said:


> - Windows 98SE, 2000, Me, XP, or Vista


Uh-huh.



Cronus616 said:


> - DirectX 8 or higher


Why? It might make it easier to code, but it doesn't seem necessary to require for a simple timer program.



Cronus616 said:


> its for those who dont have a stackmat - like me....


What's that supposed to mean? CCT, JNet, etc. all run without a timer.



I don't want to discourage you from working more - in fact, such a project is great practice. But CCT already does everything you're trying to do, and if you want to work on a timer, you can learn to customize it.

Really, if you want to make something useful, there's a lot more you can do than a timer like this.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Oct 16, 2008)

I don't like this timer at all, it has annoying sound effects whenever I do anything, inspection HAS to be between 3 and 15 seconds, you can't turn inspection off. The scrambles (for 2x2 atleast) are horrible, here is one I just got:
L B2 L2 U B U' L D' R' F2 B2 F2 R2 D F D L' F2 B2 U

Also, the scrambles are way too short for 4x4 and 5x5, they're 20 moves long. Sorry, but this was way below par.


----------



## blade740 (Oct 16, 2008)

Smells like drag-n-drop Gamemaker to me.
>_>
<_<


----------



## tim (Oct 16, 2008)

shelley said:


> CCT can be used without a stackmat. And it's cross platform, open source, and very feature rich.



But it's ugly (at least on Mac OS X) :/.


----------



## Statical (Oct 16, 2008)

Why can't i start the time with the spacebar?


----------



## mati rubik (Oct 16, 2008)

I love the starcraft sound, but I can't use 0 inspection time, and I can't star te timer with spacebar, tri to fixed


----------



## Cerberus (Oct 16, 2008)

Good work, but still a lot to do..
Here are some points I would recommend:
most important, work on the scrambles!!! 3x3 Scramble: U' F2 D2 U2 L2 F D' B' L B L2 B' U *B2 F2 B2 F2* B' U' D2
start countdown with spacebar, cancel countdown and start solve with spacebar (disappointing when you get an easy scramble and got like 4 seconds inspection and then keep waiting, even normal one (for me ~7-9 seconds) are pretty annoying.
a menu to look at the scrambles for the times and maybe SD 
also scramble length for 5x5 and 4x4, look at the regulations and stick to them, a timer is used for training and so you should use the official scrambles


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Oct 16, 2008)

blade740 said:


> Smells like drag-n-drop Gamemaker to me.
> >_>
> <_<



... >_> <_<


----------



## shelley (Oct 16, 2008)

tim said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > CCT can be used without a stackmat. And it's cross platform, open source, and very feature rich.
> ...



I'd rather use an ugly timer that works than a pretty timer that doesn't.


----------



## PCwizCube (Oct 19, 2008)

shelley said:


> tim said:
> 
> 
> > shelley said:
> ...


Yeah it's like judging a book by its cover.


----------



## Odin (Oct 19, 2008)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > tim said:
> ...



i usually judge a book by its cover! (thats where the books summary is )


----------



## xkheldar (Oct 19, 2008)

Yeah I think it would be better if there is no inspection time and start with spacebar in enabled.


----------



## modaman (Feb 23, 2009)

the cct website is down


----------



## Unknown.soul (Feb 23, 2009)

Lucas Garron is hosting it on his site.


----------



## pinoycuber (Feb 24, 2009)

spacebar?plx!


----------



## bamman1108 (Feb 26, 2009)

Yet another timer program I won't be able to run... sigh.


----------

